# ratrods



## leonorman (Dec 22, 2010)

Does any body still build ratrods? If so where can i see people's work and ideas?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Ask the guys on this board to post their's
Spotlight Hobbies board

Chris


----------

